# how to build a fire station



## cda (Jul 17, 2014)

http://www.adelto.co.uk/fire-station-depot-carved-in-a-rock-italy/


----------



## ICE (Jul 17, 2014)

That would be a little too creepy for me.  I prefer at least two ways out, no matter where I am.


----------



## Ronald Bets (Jul 17, 2014)

I guess that the weather never reaches below a freezing point to cause the rocks to fracture and fall and no erosion either!


----------



## mark handler (Jul 17, 2014)

Ronald Bets said:
			
		

> I guess that the weather never reaches below a freezing point to cause the rocks to fracture and fall and no erosion either!


Built in Margreid Italy, a ski resort


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 17, 2014)

Looks like type A1 contruction


----------

